# 1935 PREWAR SCHWINN b10e SCHWINN BICYCLE ANTIQUE BICYCLE AEROCYCLE RED



## tomsjack (Nov 27, 2021)

1935 PREWAR SCHWINN b10e SCHWINN BICYCLE ANTIQUE BICYCLE AEROCYCLE RED On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/175040962198?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2021)

Well, well, well Tom,
That is being offered by our friend Mark @markivpedalpusher 
and looks amazing:
Starting bid: US $2,500.00 
Enter US $2,500.00 or more
Best Offer:.......


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 28, 2021)

Very sweet bike. 😋


----------



## Burleycreek (Nov 29, 2021)

did the bike sell please call me if available 253-606-4202 ryan


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 29, 2021)

Burleycreek said:


> did the bike sell please call me if available 253-606-4202 ryan



Send him a PM... @markivpedalpusher


----------

